# Hedgie Quirks & Daily Rituals



## fleurdelacour (Apr 18, 2016)

What quirks does your hedgie have? Do they have any "rituals" or daily activities that make you laugh?

Between at between 6/7am I wake my daughter up for school and start turning lights on. Fleur always pokes her head out right when we come into the living room. She comes right up to our hands as we freshen water, take the wheel to clean. She climbs all over our hands, and happily snuffles around checking everything as we put it back in. When we noticed this pattern, we started to treat her "good morning greetings" with a few mealies in her dig box. After she gobbles those up she goes straight back to her igloo. 

I can't tell if I'm catching her before she falls asleep? Or if shes waking up especially for the mealies? Or if she doesn't trust us to touch her stuff. :lol:


----------



## Atelerix (May 7, 2016)

She sounds silly!

Oats does this odd thing where he will just chill in odd spots in his cage, often squished under his wheel. It seems to happen after play/snuggle time. I'll put him in, he'll get some food and water, and then just sit there in an odd position rather than going back to his igloo.

Ever since switching to fleece bedding, I've caught him sleeping _underneath his wheel and litter pan_. Not just under pan, but under the fleece below the pan. The first time it happened I was worried he'd escaped the cage, but lo and behold he was just burrowed like a worm.


----------



## Theobromine (Nov 5, 2015)

Tiramisu is into redecorating her cage to her liking. :lol: I'll usually find that she's moved her food bowl right next to her wheel, which I end up moving away because I don't want any 'run offs' to enter her food during her nightly exercises ;P , and she keeps moving her cuddle sac from one end of the cage to the other.


----------



## hedgielily (Dec 31, 2015)

Our Lily does laps around her home. In the am when we all get up LOL Shes a crazy girl. So silly to see.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My boy's mobility is deteriorating and he learned that if he comes out to eat during the day, the camera will alert me and I'll come help him. He's changed his entire routine on his own so that he only eats and drinks during the hours he knows from experience that he'll get help from me. In turn, I've started waking him up to eat instead of waiting until he gets up on his own- and he never raises his spikes at me when I grab him from his igloo, even when he's reeeeaaaally sleepy, probably because he knows I'm just there to help. He also lets me know what bowl to set him in front of by turning his head one way or another.

My girl gets anxious when we skip a night of bonding because it breaks her routine. One morning after skipping, I went in her room to find her still awake, standing by her cage door, waiting, and I put her to bed.


----------



## fleurdelacour (Apr 18, 2016)

Aw - thanks for sharing these! They're so cute! :lol:


----------



## RemysMomma41 (Mar 29, 2016)

Remy LOVES to redecorate! I will put all her toys in a corner of her cage, next to her igloo - i wake up in the morning and the toys are ALL OVER her cage and her blankets from inside her igloo, that were all tucked in, are now sticking out all over and under her igloo....she has quite the personality!!! LOL


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

Tikki - what camera do you use? I would like to see Scrizzie what does when no one is around to see what she really likes to do when alone.


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

STELLAA!- My little girl used to board herself up in her igloo by grabbing every peice of carefresh in her cage and building herself a wall in the openining. Literally i would go check on her in the morning and have to re spread her bedding. Recently changed her bedding so she cant anymore but dang it was cute.

Something she still does is completely sprawl out spread eagle during snuggles when she is totally content. One second she'll be a small prickly ball, then suddenly let out a large exhale and all four of her limbs will pop out. She'll be flat on her stomach and just sleep there as long as possible. Its hilarious cause thats also how i tend to fall alseep most comfortably.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Hedgehog Swag said:


> Tikki - what camera do you use? I would like to see Scrizzie what does when no one is around to see what she really likes to do when alone.


It's a Samsung SmartCam. Works with any smartphone and also works with my iPad. It's a really great reliable little camera!


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Karn moves her wheel to where it's facing her cage wall. Every stinkin' day.


----------

